# these pet store fish Really p's?



## lionbearcat (Feb 5, 2004)

hi, i really need some help. tho i don't have pictures yet. a local pet store with fish is filthy and my roommate and i want to report them. the REAL problem is that in one long tank about an arms span in length are 3 very large fish that look like the fish in your gallery. they are bigger than my hand in length and height with a silvery body and red tinted top fin and bottom fins. - i know this isn't enough to correctly identify them - but they were housed with 2 or 3 Large Oscars. (those i do know). thier water was very murky - it had greenish tint to it. i was just wondering if these conditions are very bad for piranhas - i am sorry if this is the wrong place to post this - but i didn't know where this would fit. i know the other fish are in horrible conditions but i don't know enough about these large fish. any information would be greatly appreciated - even its its just where this post would be most appropriate.
ps we are planning an expedition to take pics so i hope that i can add those and they will help.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

May be a pacu since they got it in with oscars,even most lfs idiots know not to mix p's,they don't want to risk loosing a fish they can sell.Get a pic and i am sure someone will tell you what it is and

:welcome:


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

The greenish tint might be some medication added to the tank. When I treat my tank for Ich, my whole tanks become green.


----------



## killer piranha (Jan 23, 2004)

yea they mite be pacus


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

the green tint could be algea on the glass, also it is not impossible to see piranhas with oscars as i had purchased three piranhas that had grew up with oscars and were brought to the lfs all together and placed once again together. however i did not buy the oscars just the p's.......


----------

